# Betta Half Moon Dumbo



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone has info on this?
This is similar in color and looks to what I saw at the LFS today:









Are they aggressive?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

All betta splendens require the same care and have the same temperaments. Different tail types and features are just genetic mutations of the same species that people wanted to keep carrying on.
Care for him like you would any of your bettas, and he'll act like every other betta


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

If i saw a betta like that at my LFS I would've bought it in a heartbeat! My GF is looking for a HMEE purple betta.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

EEs are coming out more and more now.. they are becoming the "new thing to have". I have some lol.. I fell for their big fins too  Planning on breeding them - or attempting as Elephant Eared (also known as dumbo) is very recessive.. 

Salamander (the one in the picture) seems to be the typical coloration for them, normally PKs.. only seen a handful that weren't salamander in color (saw a blue/while butterfly long finned HM EE boy once at Petco - kicking myself for not getting him). So the color, pretty as it is, isn't special as most pet store EEs are that color.

Care is the same as all other splendens..

As for aggression.. they are betta splendens.. they are aggressive with one another like all other bettas. Nothing special about them other than a large pectoral fin.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Myates said:


> EEs are coming out more and more now.. they are becoming the "new thing to have". I have some lol.. I fell for their big fins too  Planning on breeding them - or attempting as Elephant Eared (also known as dumbo) is very recessive..
> 
> Salamander (the one in the picture) seems to be the typical coloration for them, normally PKs.. only seen a handful that weren't salamander in color (saw a blue/while butterfly long finned HM EE boy once at Petco - kicking myself for not getting him). So the color, pretty as it is, isn't special as most pet store EEs are that color.
> 
> ...


Thanks, so what does it mean by recessive? Does it mean EE needs to breed with another type and Not with another EE?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Means that even with two EE (dumbo) parents, there will be very little offspring with actual EE/dumbo ears.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Myates said:


> Means that even with two EE (dumbo) parents, there will be very little offspring with actual EE/dumbo ears.


oh, I see.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Mr2KiEu said:


> If i saw a betta like that at my LFS I would've bought it in a heartbeat! My GF is looking for a HMEE purple betta.


I got 3 EE for the holidays. One blue bi-color, one purple bi-color and one turquoise. BettaAkapes on aquabid had several purple dumbo HMs up for sell. I would camp him till he gets another or check out his dumbo hmpks

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360124863
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360379021
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360125006


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

The EE gene is interesting....it's recessive but the pectoral fins often still come out colored (even when it is normal in size). So you can get beautiful salamanders w/ colored pectoral fins w/o EE phenotype.


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

Phaydra said:


> I got 3 EE for the holidays. One blue bi-color, one purple bi-color and one turquoise. BettaAkapes on aquabid had several purple dumbo HMs up for sell. I would camp him till he gets another or check out his dumbo hmpks
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360124863
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360379021
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1360125006


 
Thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye out. Trying to resist buying from AquaBid for the moment. In the mean time, I've been stopping by every Petco in the area. lol


----------

